# Day trip 4/4/2020



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Fished on board "Liberty" yesterday. Roffs had the good blue water south of the Spur. Made our way down there with a 3 man crew. Kinda cloudy and choppy. After a while of nothing we started moving NW. Got an open water bite on a wahoo. Turned out to be quite a fish. 84.9 pounds. It was Chases first wahoo too. Trolled on NNW for the rest of the day. Good blue water, not much bait. Around 3pm, had some YF busting in close to us. Started working them. Ran right by a little debris. Snake hoo got on. Had the boat almost stopped and was gonna gaff it real quick when the mousetrap went off. Had a white marlin on. Fought him to the boat. Chase touched the leader and I got the catch. He wasn't comfortable wiring the fish as he hadn't done it before. No problem, handed off the rod to him and wired, dehooked, swam and released it myself. (That was different) Fish actually put on a hell of a show. Lots of jumps and flips. Picked up and ran home. Pretty nice day out there.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

sweet


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s a stud hoo.


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

We were out there in our 25’ Mako. Nice run out, got sporty, nice run back. I think we saw y’all scootin last us.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats to Chase on his first hooter. Gonna be tough to beat that one.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job!!! Good to see ole Wade with a smile.


----------

